# Digicam using AA Battery



## thirunavukarasan (Feb 12, 2006)

Kindly suggest a 3 MP Didital Camera with 3 X Optical zoom which uses AA batteries as power source


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 20, 2006)

I have Tech Com digicam 4 MP which uses AA battery...good results wid res 640*480 ..i bought it 1 yr back @ 5500 frm Nehru place Delhi


----------



## khandu (Feb 20, 2006)

The best in that category is 

Canon A400


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 20, 2006)

we already have a topic for digi cams. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=324989#324989 you can get more info there as many posts r there.


----------



## abhishek_sharma (Feb 21, 2006)

yah man canon a400 is the best...


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 21, 2006)

The Canon A400 is certainly not the best when it comes to 3.2MP cameras. My PowerShot A75 is way better and provides a lot more options when taking images. I wonder if it's still available or if Canon replaced it with a newer model. Moreover the A400 has just 2.2x optical zoom while the A75 has 3x optical and 10x digital zoom. Besides there should be similar offerings by Nikon too.


----------



## abhishek_sharma (Feb 21, 2006)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> The Canon A400 is certainly not the best when it comes to 3.2MP cameras. My PowerShot A75 is way better and provides a lot more options when taking images. I wonder if it's still available or if Canon replaced it with a newer model. Moreover the A400 has just 2.2x optical zoom while the A75 has 3x optical and 10x digital zoom. Besides there should be similar offerings by Nikon too.



yup i agree that  the A75 is better than a400 but then it falls in a different category...those of mid-range cameras. the difference in price is large.
while the canon a400 is available for rs.7500 with proper warranty...must be lesser w/o warranty in grey markets, the a75 retails for 14200 sth.
so of course an entry level cam cant be compared to a mid level one, but as far as casual photography goes, an a400 is quite good. it can produce gr8 results for postcard size photos or even larger ones. 
i have been using it myself...even the video capture quality is decent, and better still when shot in broad daylight.


----------



## khandu (Feb 21, 2006)

it depends on ur costs benefits.. 

ofcourse Sony is way better then any..  but 10x zoom is not very good also.. becomes hazzy.. shold look for max optical zoom..

but then Canon is good for budget

i personally owned A400 and thats my experience.. very cheap w/o warranty

Now i have a Nikon P1 and WOWOOWOW...


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Feb 22, 2006)

I use a Konica Minolta Z10 with 4 x AA rechargeables. As suggested previously, the Canon A75 and 80 are great cams for the budget conscious, but have been long outdated and superseded. Fuji S3500 is better (again, I believe it may no longer be available), but a bit more expensive than the Canon. Also, xD cards are more expensive.

Keith


----------

